# Smoke Daddy Vortex VS AMNPS



## hunt to eat (Jun 21, 2016)

I did a search on here looking for reviews of the Smoke Daddy Vortex cold smoker and I wasn't able to find anything.  Has anyone used this product.  Seems like it accomplishes the same thing as the AMNPS but takes up very little space inside the smoker. 

Anyone have experience with one?


----------

